# Contractor from Northern Minnesota - lost contact info



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

Guy,

I had someone contact me about a month ago about field testing a piece of equipment. He was from the North Shore of Lake Superior in Minnesota. If you are reading this, can you send me a PM or call me at 641-753-5999 x 103. 

Thanks


----------

